# samba share

## eruditas

Hello,

I have this problem after my server update, which is running gentoo. I dont know where the problem is, searched google for a long time, but no results.

Problem: My 3 windows workstations are connected to gentoo server/router and I cant see samba shares via my network places, cant connect through the server name (\\darwin), but can connect through IP (\\192.168.0.1). I dont know if its a DNS problem or samba itself. As I said, everything worked fine before the update. I did not overwrite /etc/samba/smb.conf, neither /etc/bind/named.conf files.

Can you give me a hint where the problem is? Logs you need, config files etc.

Thanks in advance

----------

## Trog Dog

Have you tried a "repair connection" on your windows boxes? Windows boxes lose shares all the time, IME if you can connect via ip address but not server name then it's a windows problem.

----------

## eruditas

Tried restarting, repairing etc. I doubt that its a windows problem, because 1 box can loose something, but when i cant connect from all 3 - I think its something with linux.

----------

## FizzyWidget

last time i had that issue i had to restart samba because it has crashed/stop silently with no issue in the logs, others have suggested that it could be the new windows authentication that windows 7 and above no uses, if your not using vista or above no need to look into that.

Have you added the ips to both the windows host file and linux host file, that helped me here, also have the permissions on the shares changed?

----------

## eruditas

Samba has been restarted several times. No result.

Linux host file is proper. I do not correct windows host file. It will do the trick of course, but it's only a workaround, not solving the problem.

3 PCs are running windows 7. Now i connected a new one with XP, works perfectly, can "see" even Windows 7 computers.

So taht means the problem is with windows 7? Dont get it.

----------

## FizzyWidget

Last time i had such an issue i had to change the LAN ManagerAuthentication Level on windows to SendMTLMv2 Response Only to Send LM & NTLM -- Use NTLMv2 Session Security If Negotiated, lately though i have not had to do such a thing, i'm using ~amd64 maybe its an updated version of samba, maybe they changed something or maybe i just got lucky  :Smile: 

----------

## Trog Dog

 *eruditas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 PCs are running windows 7. Now i connected a new one with XP, works perfectly, can "see" even Windows 7 computers.
> 
> So taht means the problem is with windows 7? Dont get it.

 

Ahh, there is no "repair network connection" on windows 7, only way I've found to fix this previously is to reboot the win 7 box.

----------

